# Falsely Reported for Impaired Driving!?



## Chauffeurberg

The other day a pax reported me to Uber for "Impaired driving", even though I haven't had a drink in weeks and I don't do any drugs.

-Has anyone else had this complaint?
-pt.1 Does it affect your status with Uber?
-pt.2 What do you do in these scenarios if accused?

I've already gone ahead and ordered a 2-Way Falcon HD camera to deal with baseless claims from now on since I've had passengers complain about professionalism too, even though all I said through-out the whole trip was "hello", "how are you" and "bye" or "have a good day".

I would like the community's opinions on this topic and advice / comments!


----------



## Lyfty

Unfortunately, there is very little you can do, Uber will always believe the pax. my advice would be to go to the nearest greenhub or speak on the phone to an actual Uber representative if possible. from what i read on this forum, email exchange is meaningless especially in cases like yours. reading the email they sent you i sense that they are only giving you a warning. i have read other cases where the driver has been immediately deactivated. good luck to you


----------



## tohunt4me

Chauffeurberg said:


> The other day a pax reported me for driving impaired, even though I haven't had a drink in weeks and I don't do any drugs.
> 
> -Has anyone else had this complaint?
> pt.1 Does it affect your status with Uber?
> pt.2 What do you do in these scenarios if accused?
> 
> I've already gone ahead and ordered a 2-Way Falcon HD camera to deal with baseless claims from now on since I've had passengers complain about professionalism too even though all I said throughout the whole trip was hi, how are you and bye.
> 
> I would like the community's opinions on this topic and advice / comments!


EXACTLY WHY WE NEED A UNION !

TO FIGHT UNJUST FALSE PUNITIVE ACTION THAT COSTS US MONEY !

WE MUST BE COMPENSATED FOR THESE FALSE INVESTIGATIONS

NOT TREATED AS A TOY AT THE WHIM OF A CHILD HAVING A TANTRUM !

UNION FOR FAIR PAY AND FAIR WORKPLACE PRACTICE !



Lyfty said:


> Unfortunately, there is very little you can do, Uber will always believe the pax. my advice would be to go to the nearest greenhub or speak on the phone to an actual Uber representative if possible. from what i read on this forum, email exchange is meaningless especially in cases like yours. reading the email they sent you i sense that they are only giving you a warning. i have read other cases where the driveuber does not care r has been immediately deactivated. good luck to you


Uber does not care because it costs Uber nothing !

Time for it to cost Uber like it costs us !

We MUST HAVE A UNION FOR FAIR LABOR PRACTICE !


----------



## Chauffeurberg

Lyfty said:


> Unfortunately, there is very little you can do, Uber will always believe the pax. my advice would be to go to the nearest greenhub or speak on the phone to an actual Uber representative if possible. from what i read on this forum, email exchange is meaningless especially in cases like yours. reading the email they sent you i sense that they are only giving you a warning. i have read other cases where the driver has been immediately deactivated. good luck to you


Do you by chance happen to have any links that provide instances where drivers have been deactivated without proof from pax?


----------



## Lyfty

Chauffeurberg said:


> Do you by chance happen to have any links that provide instances where drivers have been deactivated without proof from pax?


I don't sorry, but I remember reading some threads here, I'm not sure if the drivers were reactivated or not


----------



## wk1102

Chauffeurberg said:


> Do you by chance happen to have any links that provide instances where drivers have been deactivated without proof from pax?


Looks through the forum.. plenty of stories



Chauffeurberg said:


> The other day a pax reported me to Uber for "Impaired driving", even though I haven't had a drink in weeks and I don't do any drugs.
> 
> -Has anyone else had this complaint?
> -pt.1 Does it affect your status with Uber?
> -pt.2 What do you do in these scenarios if accused?
> 
> I've already gone ahead and ordered a 2-Way Falcon HD camera to deal with baseless claims from now on since I've had passengers complain about professionalism too, even though all I said through-out the whole trip was "hello", "how are you" and "bye" or "have a good day".
> 
> I would like the community's opinions on this topic and advice / comments!


Did your account get suspended?


----------



## steveK2016

Tell uber to contwct all the pax you pickedup that day, if none of the collaborates the claim that you seemed intoxicated, then its clearly a false allegation.


----------



## wk1102

Tell them you have dashcam... buff if you don't have one. Has worked for me in the past before I got one

Get a dash cam ...


----------



## A T

Getting deactivated from Uber won't be all that bad. Don't have to deal with ubers useless support team or worry about how Travis kaladick bright ideas that will screw drivers over more.


----------



## Chauffeurberg

wk1102 said:


> Looks through the forum.. plenty of stories
> 
> Did your account get suspended?


I was reactivated, took a day off, next thing you know I get a message in the morning stating they don't want me any more; I'm "fired". Waiting for Lyft to clear my background check atm. Unbelievable considering I was pulling $200 a day in my pocket.



steveK2016 said:


> Tell uber to contwct all the pax you pickedup that day, if none of the collaborates the claim that you seemed intoxicated, then its clearly a false allegation.


I stated to Uber in my defense that if the pax thought I was intoxicated or unworthy of driving, using their wording "impaired", then the pax would have left my car early or asked to get out of the car early- ending the trip prematurely on the Uber records- which no one asked me to do in my entirety working with Uber. It seems they will believe the pax no matter what, even if the claim was baseless (no proof) on first shot fired. Made $200/day $20/hour 5 days in a row in this is how they treated me. Outrageous!


----------



## A T

Any day can be your last on Uber. Doesn't matter if you have 27 trips or 2700 trips and you have a near perfect rating 100% acceptance rate all it takes is one !#!hole pax to screw you over. Uber is pro passenger plain n simple.

Don't be afraid into looking into a lawsuit. I would at least see if you could get a free consult with a lawyer on this. Wouldn't hurt.



steveK2016 said:


> Tell uber to contwct all the pax you pickedup that day, if none of the collaborates the claim that you seemed intoxicated, then its clearly a false allegation.


Steve that would be the right thing to do for the driver so we know that won't happen.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Chauffeurberg said:


> The other day a pax reported me to Uber for "Impaired driving", even though I haven't had a drink in weeks and I don't do any drugs.
> 
> -Has anyone else had this complaint?
> -pt.1 Does it affect your status with Uber?
> -pt.2 What do you do in these scenarios if accused?
> 
> I've already gone ahead and ordered a 2-Way Falcon HD camera to deal with baseless claims from now on since I've had passengers complain about professionalism too, even though all I said through-out the whole trip was "hello", "how are you" and "bye" or "have a good day".
> 
> I would like the community's opinions on this topic and advice / comments!


They can't permanently deactivate you without proof, only temporarily while they investigate and fail 90% of the time.

Let them go on their wild goose chase.


----------



## mrpjfresh

Dude, that sucks and I'm sorry you got dismissed under such bogus circumstances. I hope one day some disgruntled driver pursues serious legal action against one of these lying, lowlife customers and it makes national news. It is obviously not a game to the drivers getting terminated.

And, as others have said, if you don't have a dash cam for Lyft, get one!


----------



## Chauffeurberg

mrpjfresh said:


> Dude, that sucks and I'm sorry you got dismissed under such bogus circumstances. I hope one day some disgruntled driver pursues serious legal action against one of these lying, lowlife customers and it makes national news. It is obviously not a game to the drivers getting terminated.
> 
> And, as others have said, if you don't have a dash cam for Lyft, get one!


My Falcon HD dual cam just arrived and will be using it for when I do my Lyft driving (when I get approved for Lyft that is).



A T said:


> Any day can be your last on Uber. Doesn't matter if you have 27 trips or 2700 trips and you have a near perfect rating 100% acceptance rate all it takes is one !#!hole pax to screw you over. Uber is pro passenger plain n simple.
> 
> Don't be afraid into looking into a lawsuit. I would at least see if you could get a free consult with a lawyer on this. Wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Steve that would be the right thing to do for the driver so we know that won't happen.


My father is a lawyer and he says there is nothing I can legally do about this situation unfortunately.


----------



## wk1102

Chauffeurberg said:


> I was reactivated, took a day off, next thing you know I get a message in the morning stating they don't want me any more; I'm "fired". Waiting for Lyft to clear my background check atm. Unbelievable considering I was pulling $200 a day in my pocket.
> 
> I stated to Uber in my defense that if the pax thought I was intoxicated or unworthy of driving, using their wording "impaired", then the pax would have left my car early or asked to get out of the car early- ending the trip prematurely on the Uber records- which no one asked me to do in my entirety working with Uber. It seems they will believe the pax no matter what, even if the claim was baseless (no proof) on first shot fired. Made $200/day $20/hour 5 days in a row in this is how they treated me. Outrageous!


Tell them you have dashcam cam... if you don't, bluff...


----------



## Chauffeurberg

wk1102 said:


> Tell them you have dashcam cam... if you don't, bluff...


Going to the Greenlight hub this week, will report back on what happens.


----------



## A T

Chauffeurberg said:


> My Falcon HD dual cam just arrived and will be using it for when I do my Lyft driving (when I get approved for Lyft that is).
> 
> My father is a lawyer and he says there is nothing I can legally do about this situation unfortunately.


Damn that sucks. So uber and the pax get away with this. What a great country we live in.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Chauffeurberg said:


> Going to the Greenlight hub this week, will report back on what happens.


Many drivers have had this happen and they are reactivated. You will be eventually reactivated. Do you have any idea which pax reported you?


----------



## A T

AuxCordBoston said:


> Many drivers have had this happen and they are reactivated. You will be eventually reactivated. Do you have any idea which pax reported you?


Trust me Uber won't tell him they will claim anonymous and all that good stuff. Even if u know who it is best u can do is 1 star them and claim pax was obnoxious and drunk. Its still advantage Uber and pax.



Chauffeurberg said:


> Going to the Greenlight hub this week, will report back on what happens.


You have my support I would demand answers at the greenlight hub.


----------



## Chauffeurberg

AuxCordBoston said:


> Many drivers have had this happen and they are reactivated. You will be eventually reactivated. Do you have any idea which pax reported you?


I know exactly who it was; Twas the man who spoke absolutely no English, of-course.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Chauffeurberg said:


> I know exactly who it was; Twas the man who spoke absolutely no English, of-course.


And why was he pissed at you?


----------



## Chauffeurberg

AuxCordBoston said:


> And why was he pissed at you?


He wasn't visibly upset, however I have had other Spanish only speakers give me unprofessionalism complaints for not knowing Spanish without being visibly upset and definitely can spot one of those types when I see it.


----------



## A T

Chauffeurberg said:


> He wasn't visibly upset, however I have had other Spanish only speakers give me unprofessionalism complaints for not knowing Spanish without being visibly upset and definitely can spot one of those types when I see it.


Hopefully you 1 starred these fine folks


----------



## Chauffeur_James

There should be some way to subpoena Uber to find out who filed the complaint, especially if you have a dash cam and then sue said passenger for false claim and lost income. I bet if word got out, pax would think twice before making stupid claims. It's totally unfair that there is no punishment for a passenger that lies to get a stupid free ride


----------



## Lee239

Chauffeur_James said:


> There should be some way to subpoena Uber to find out who filed the complaint, especially if you have a dash cam and then sue said passenger for false claim and lost income. I bet if word got out, pax would think twice before making stupid claims. It's totally unfair that there is no punishment for a passenger that lies to get a stupid free ride


Uber should have a system in place where they call you and speak to you immediately or send you to an office or somewhere that you can prove that you are not impaired. Ans such accusations the pax should only be considered reliable if it's done immediately. Because if I ever thought a driver was impaired I would get the license plate and call the police.

The problems is that Uber does not care about drivers or pax, they are less than a dime a dozen. A real taxi driver who is good is valued by the company and hard to find.


----------



## A T

Lee239 said:


> Uber should have a system in place where they call you and speak to you immediately or send you to an office or somewhere that you can prove that you are not impaired. Ans such accusations the pax should only be considered reliable if it's done immediately. Because if I ever thought a driver was impaired I would get the license plate and call the police.
> 
> The problems is that Uber does not care about drivers or pax, they are less than a dime a dozen. A real taxi driver who is good is valued by the company and hard to find.


Uber cares more about the pax than the driver.

I agree if I feel the drivers intoxicated I sure as hell letting them drive me around im getting out of the car ASAP. Call the police with make and model of car.

Why call someone or send em to an office its just easier to convict them in ubers kangaroo court.


----------



## Lee239

A T said:


> Uber cares more about the pax than the driver.
> 
> I agree if I feel the drivers intoxicated I sure as hell letting them drive me around im getting out of the car ASAP. Call the police with make and model of car.
> 
> Why call someone or send em to an office its just easier to convict them in ubers kangaroo court.


Another thing in the driver's defense, if the driver is drunk why didn't the other pax complain about it too, and why would you as a pax even complete a ride with a drunk driver, I would get out at a red light if they didn't pull over or call 911 while in the car.


----------



## A T

Lee239 said:


> Another thing in the driver's defense, if the driver is drunk why didn't the other pax complain about it too, and why would you as a pax even complete a ride with a drunk driver, I would get out at a red light if they didn't pull over or call 911 while in the car.


These are great questions and these are great questions that should be asked in a real court of law.


----------



## Chauffeurberg

An update for everyone, I went to the Green Light hub and not only could I Not appeal the issue they would Not reactivate me. 

This shows that Uber will side with the pax no matter what when it comes to disputes, even if you bluff with dashcam proof. When asking if I could present proof of a dashcam footage (the bluff) they said definitely not and there is no appeal.


----------



## A T

Chauffeurberg said:


> An update for everyone, I went to the Green Light hub and not only could I Not appeal the issue they would Not reactivate me.
> 
> This shows that Uber will side with the pax no matter what when it comes to disputes, even if you bluff with dashcam proof. When asking if I could present proof of a dashcam footage (the bluff) they said definitely not and there is no appeal.


Sorry to hear that man.

I know in a previous post you said your dad was a lawyer and don't get me wrong in no lawyer but isn't this slander?


----------



## Jo3030

Wow, any day could be your last on Uber / Lyft.
Seems unfair.


----------



## Chauffeurberg

A T said:


> Sorry to hear that man.
> 
> I know in a previous post you said your dad was a lawyer and don't get me wrong in no lawyer but isn't this slander?


http://www.dictionary.com/browse/slander
No, there is no case of Slander here.


----------



## Jo3030

Newest passenger scam to get free / discounted rides.
Drivers be damned.
You'd think w/ the amount of drivers Uber / Lyft needs, they'd be more on our side (contact other passengers from that day, etc).
But nope.


----------



## A T

Chauffeurberg said:


> http://www.dictionary.com/browse/slander


To me number 2 applies in your case.



Jo3030 said:


> Newest passenger scam to get free / discounted rides.
> Drivers be damned.
> You'd think w/ the amount of drivers Uber / Lyft needs, they'd be more on our side (contact other passengers from that day, etc).
> But nope.


Basically were pieces of meat!


----------



## wk1102

Chauffeurberg said:


> An update for everyone, I went to the Green Light hub and not only could I Not appeal the issue they would Not reactivate me.
> 
> This shows that Uber will side with the pax no matter what when it comes to disputes, even if you bluff with dashcam proof. When asking if I could present proof of a dashcam footage (the bluff) they said definitely not and there is no appeal.


Sorry man... sucks


----------



## Joseph Napper

This just happened to me today, do you know how long it will take to get my account reactivated? I'm driving full time for them


----------



## wk1102

Joseph Napper said:


> This just happened to me today, do you know how long it will take to get my account reactivated? I'm driving full time for them


Anywhere from hours to days... good luck let us know how it turns out


----------



## Joseph Napper

I will, it's frustrating cuz I don't drink or do drugs at all and this is my full time job, and I like doing it so hopefully they still let me drive


----------



## wk1102

Joseph Napper said:


> I will, it's frustrating cuz I don't drink or do drugs at all and this is my full time job, and I like doing it so hopefully they still let me drive


It does suck... any idea who or why?


----------



## Joseph Napper

I have no idea and I know they won't tell me who reported it, all they keep telling me is that they'll message me when I can get back on the road


----------



## charmer37

tohunt4me said:


> EXACTLY WHY WE NEED A UNION !
> 
> TO FIGHT UNJUST FALSE PUNITIVE ACTION THAT COSTS US MONEY !
> 
> WE MUST BE COMPENSATED FOR THESE FALSE INVESTIGATIONS
> 
> NOT TREATED AS A TOY AT THE WHIM OF A CHILD HAVING A TANTRUM !
> 
> UNION FOR FAIR PAY AND FAIR WORKPLACE PRACTICE !
> 
> Uber does not care because it costs Uber nothing !
> 
> Time for it to cost Uber like it costs us !
> 
> We MUST HAVE A UNION FOR FAIR LABOR PRACTICE !


 How these companies treat their independent contractors drivers need something because they can keep lowering rates to nothing.



Jo3030 said:


> Wow, any day could be your last on Uber / Lyft.
> Seems unfair.


 Exactly, When dealing with any of these companies always have other avenues to keep the money flowing...This is one of many examples and proof uber or Lyft will drop us drivers like a bad habit, Sorry it happened to you.

That's why I try to get the highest surge I can every time I drive for uber or Lyft and try to pre judge the people that I pick up, Passengers will do or say anything to get their way or a free ride and uber will let them get away with it.


----------



## Guapcollecta

Chauffeurberg said:


> The other day a pax reported me to Uber for "Impaired driving", even though I haven't had a drink in weeks and I don't do any drugs.
> 
> -Has anyone else had this complaint?
> -pt.1 Does it affect your status with Uber?
> -pt.2 What do you do in these scenarios if accused?
> 
> I've already gone ahead and ordered a 2-Way Falcon HD camera to deal with baseless claims from now on since I've had passengers complain about professionalism too, even though all I said through-out the whole trip was "hello", "how are you" and "bye" or "have a good day".
> 
> I would like the community's opinions on this topic and advice / comments!


I once had a false complaint about being impaired and had my account deactivated. I sent uber an email and they reactivated my account the very next day. I was drinking kombucha. For those who don't know, it's a fermented probiotic to aid in digestion and other illnesses. While it is fermented, it contains less than 2% alcohol. I would have to drink seven of these before I can equal the amount of alcohol in one beer. The truth is I'd probably get diarrhea before I got a buzz and my stomach would explode before I can drink enough to get drunk. This passenger was obviously ignorant to what kombucha is. As far as you're uber standing. Who cares. It's a horrible job. You could make more working at McDonald's. Don't sweat it if they cancel you, just work for Lyft or McDonald's!


----------



## Derpdederpdederp

Get that dashcam man!!! It's saved my ass on many occasions. I caught a pax who didn't strap in her child's car seat when I though she did, then she told Uber I was driving erratically which I wasn't but when I did take a turn you can clearly see on the camera her baby's car seat take a dip to the left. It even showed her pretending like she was strapping him in. She got deactivated


----------



## nickd8775

The solution for this is for Uber to actually check that a driver isn't impaired. It involves working with the police. 
Notify a driver that they received a report from a rider that they were impaired. Report to a police station within 1 hour for a sobriety test. 
Driver goes to police station, passes the test
Police report results to Uber and they immediately reactivate the driver 
Rider doesn't get free ride. They get a notice that their impaired driving report was false and that as per the terms and conditions any false report in the future would have their account charged $500 and open themselves up to lawsuits. 
Driver gets $200 for the inconvenience. For the serial liars, their $500 fees are saved by Uber to pay drivers lost revenue of $200 per incident and for the added administrative expenses of this program. That would deter the liars. Pretty soon the lying college kids would cry to daddy to borrow $500 because big bad Uber is not letting them ride for free.


----------



## Derpdederpdederp

nickd8775 said:


> The solution for this is for Uber to actually check that a driver isn't impaired. It involves working with the police.
> Notify a driver that they received a report from a rider that they were impaired. Report to a police station within 1 hour for a sobriety test.
> Driver goes to police station, passes the test
> Police report results to Uber and they immediately reactivate the driver
> Rider doesn't get free ride. They get a notice that their impaired driving report was false and that as per the terms and conditions any false report in the future would have their account charged $500 and open themselves up to lawsuits.
> Driver gets $200 for the inconvenience. For the serial liars, their $500 fees are saved by Uber to pay drivers lost revenue of $200 per incident and for the added administrative expenses of this program. That would deter the liars. Pretty soon the lying college kids would cry to daddy to borrow $500 because big bad Uber is not letting them ride for free.


That's a good idea, it would be nice if they put it into practice


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Joseph Napper said:


> I have no idea and I know they won't tell me who reported it, all they keep telling me is that they'll message me when I can get back on the road


Were you reactivated?


----------



## Paxhole_supreme

Liable, defamation, wrongful termination? Find you a good lawyer idk


----------



## dabodoit

Chauffeurberg said:


> The other day a pax reported me to Uber for "Impaired driving", even though I haven't had a drink in weeks and I don't do any drugs.
> 
> -Has anyone else had this complaint?
> -pt.1 Does it affect your status with Uber?
> -pt.2 What do you do in these scenarios if accused?
> 
> I've already gone ahead and ordered a 2-Way Falcon HD camera to deal with baseless claims from now on since I've had passengers complain about professionalism too, even though all I said through-out the whole trip was "hello", "how are you" and "bye" or "have a good day".
> 
> I would like the community's opinions on this topic and advice / comments!


Happened to me Thursday Night. Irecieved an email informing me that a pax had made a report of DUI. I was deactivated with no explanation except it was being investigated. After a cople hours I checked my account and it said it had been resolved. Uber says it may be 48 hrs to be reinstated ?


----------



## saramarie1607

Lyfty said:


> Unfortunately, there is very little you can do, Uber will always believe the pax. my advice would be to go to the nearest greenhub or speak on the phone to an actual Uber representative if possible. from what i read on this forum, email exchange is meaningless especially in cases like yours. reading the email they sent you i sense that they are only giving you a warning. i have read other cases where the driver has been immediately deactivated. good luck to you


Unfortunately going to the office often does even less. The Cincinnati office at least. I was once SEXUALLY HARRASSED by a passenger, went into the office, and they told me to WRITE SUPPORT. I went to police, filed a report, and even the cops couldn't get thru to Uber for help. The detective wrote me asking why they don't even have a phone number and I said I have no idea so the COP went to the office and they wouldn't even give a detective someone's info who ATTACKED me. All in all Uber support is completely useless and uncaring and they need a bunch of class action lawsuits to change their ways apparently.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

dabodoit said:


> Happened to me Thursday Night. Irecieved an email informing me that a pax had made a report of DUI. I was deactivated with no explanation except it was being investigated. After a cople hours I checked my account and it said it had been resolved. Uber says it may be 48 hrs to be reinstated ?


Any idea which pax made the report?


----------



## Lyfty

saramarie1607 said:


> Unfortunately going to the office often does even less. The Cincinnati office at least. I was once SEXUALLY HARRASSED by a passenger, went into the office, and they told me to WRITE SUPPORT. I went to police, filed a report, and even the cops couldn't get thru to Uber for help. The detective wrote me asking why they don't even have a phone number and I said I have no idea so the COP went to the office and they wouldn't even give a detective someone's info who ATTACKED me. All in all Uber support is completely useless and uncaring and they need a bunch of class action lawsuits to change their ways apparently.


That is insane !!!! if you did that to a passenger Uber not only will give all your info to the cops but to the passenger as well !! I am glad i was accepted at an internship for the summer, no more Uber for me ! we get paid 75c/mile here which is nothing, now i am gonna get paid 24$/hour without killing my vehicle. **** Uber !


----------



## A T

Uber and the pax versus the drivers. Uber hates the things that makes them their money and that is the drivers and Uber loves to rip off its customers. But when a customer complains about the trip Uber is holding the customers hand giving them what they want.

Remember the doctor who attacked the driver in Miami is he still on Uber? Betcha the doctor received free rides out of it!



AuxCordBoston said:


> Any idea which pax made the report?


If he don't know he will never know. These damn pax have to do something serious for Uber to do anything and even then its questionable Uber will do anything.


----------



## Paxhole_supreme

saramarie1607 said:


> Unfortunately going to the office often does even less. The Cincinnati office at least. I was once SEXUALLY HARRASSED by a passenger, went into the office, and they told me to WRITE SUPPORT. I went to police, filed a report, and even the cops couldn't get thru to Uber for help. The detective wrote me asking why they don't even have a phone number and I said I have no idea so the COP went to the office and they wouldn't even give a detective someone's info who ATTACKED me. All in all Uber support is completely useless and uncaring and they need a bunch of class action lawsuits to change their ways apparently.


That is unfortunate. I hope you follow thru and get a good lawyer.


----------



## chrisnfolsom

I had this happen Friday night at 1:00am - I could not activate and found an email accusing me of being intoxicated right before 1am and 1.5 hours of 200% surge and 40 min of 400-600% - I watched it as I drove home.... I did stop and have a police officer check me out and he gave me his badge number which I sent in - would have preferred a blood test. Of course you get no info back and have to wait and wonder. I have not idea which of the 15 passengers complained and the night seemed to be going well and anyone driving evening knows you get a wide variety of drivers. Now I have missed the BIGGEST weekend of the year so far and am down over $450 dollars much of which was surge$$ saving me time and effort... This is insane - of course I had no drinks (or Kambucha) that night and have over 1500 rides. Very discouraged - I enjoy driving or would not do it, but another 15 mile drive (and $15 back) for a $2.25 fare and I am done.


----------



## bman16

Ok, this just happened to me last night. I worked 3 hours 10am-1pm and then went back out 10pm-5am and completed 30+ trips with several 5 Stars and 3 compliments from customers. I am confident where the complaint came from. It is Pride here in SF, I accepted a request from a woman for a POOL and when I got there, she wasn't there, she was a couple blocks away. After a call, no problem I drive to where she is and she gets in with her +1 and I start the trip. She asks me to wait a second before i drive off and she opens the door and a transgender man jumps into the back seat, which makes three people. Uber POOL only allows a maximum of TWO riders. I informed them of this and they started saying that I was a homophobe and I was discriminating against him because he is transgender and they were going to report me and give me a low rating, etc. I didn't want to make a scene and they were not getting out, so I drove away. Then at the next stop, sure enough, the rider had a +1. The transgender man sat on one of the girl's lap and the +1 squeezed in. The remainder of the ride was fine, no issues except for the foul language, etc. Then after they got out, they were yelling and gesturing etc. as I drove away and I just ignored them. I immediately noticed that I got a 1 rating and reported for safety issues and navigation issues. I immediately filed a complaint about the rider and explained everything above. I received a response requesting more detail and that they would investigate it.

Then the next day, I get an email saying that they received a complaint that I was driving impaired, etc...you all know the email...that was at 11:30pm. I did 13 trips after that between 11:30pm and 5am with no issues and several 5 stars and compliments.

My driving style and dashboard all indicate great driving habits, no issues. I read that they can even tell if your phone is mounted!!! So they can surely tell if you are driving erratically, which I know I was not.
I have replied to them and demanded that they dismiss this baseless claim and they replied back that they were concerned by my message and they would have someone contact me shortly to help resolve the issue.

I will add that I do this part time, I am on vacation from work and I am driving to make some extra money for my kids to go to a good school. My day job? I work for the local Sheriff's Office where I work with youth on alcohol and drug awareness, among several other programs that I direct to help the local youth in the community. I do not drink or do drugs and they go against everything I believe in. I even sent them a copy of my Sheriff's Office Identification Card and told them about my job there. It would be a huge risk to my livelihood to do something as foolish as drive while impaired.

I was closing in on a BIG week of earnings and was just a few trips away from a nice Promotion payout that expires tonight...I am betting that I get reactivated tomorrow after the Promotion expires...ironic...and very frustrating.


----------



## Jo3030

Great to see that all it takes is one lie to bring your Uber 'career' to an end.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

bman16 said:


> Ok, this just happened to me last night. I worked 3 hours 10am-1pm and then went back out 10pm-5am and completed 30+ trips with several 5 Stars and 3 compliments from customers. I am confident where the complaint came from. It is Pride here in SF, I accepted a request from a woman for a POOL and when I got there, she wasn't there, she was a couple blocks away. After a call, no problem I drive to where she is and she gets in with her +1 and I start the trip. She asks me to wait a second before i drive off and she opens the door and a transgender man jumps into the back seat, which makes three people. Uber POOL only allows a maximum of TWO riders. I informed them of this and they started saying that I was a homophobe and I was discriminating against him because he is transgender and they were going to report me and give me a low rating, etc. I didn't want to make a scene and they were not getting out, so I drove away. Then at the next stop, sure enough, the rider had a +1. The transgender man sat on one of the girl's lap and the +1 squeezed in. The remainder of the ride was fine, no issues except for the foul language, etc. Then after they got out, they were yelling and gesturing etc. as I drove away and I just ignored them. I immediately noticed that I got a 1 rating and reported for safety issues and navigation issues. I immediately filed a complaint about the rider and explained everything above. I received a response requesting more detail and that they would investigate it.
> 
> Then the next day, I get an email saying that they received a complaint that I was driving impaired, etc...you all know the email...that was at 11:30pm. I did 13 trips after that between 11:30pm and 5am with no issues and several 5 stars and compliments.
> 
> My driving style and dashboard all indicate great driving habits, no issues. I read that they can even tell if your phone is mounted!!! So they can surely tell if you are driving erratically, which I know I was not.
> I have replied to them and demanded that they dismiss this baseless claim and they replied back that they were concerned by my message and they would have someone contact me shortly to help resolve the issue.
> 
> I will add that I do this part time, I am on vacation from work and I am driving to make some extra money for my kids to go to a good school. My day job? I work for the local Sheriff's Office where I work with youth on alcohol and drug awareness, among several other programs that I direct to help the local youth in the community. I do not drink or do drugs and they go against everything I believe in. I even sent them a copy of my Sheriff's Office Identification Card and told them about my job there. It would be a huge risk to my livelihood to do something as foolish as drive while impaired.
> 
> I was closing in on a BIG week of earnings and was just a few trips away from a nice Promotion payout that expires tonight...I am betting that I get reactivated tomorrow after the Promotion expires...ironic...and very frustrating.


You should not have let the 3rd person in on a pool. And once you did, you certainly should not have picked up any more riders in the car. I would have instructed all 3 to leave. When they didn't and threatened to report you for discrimination I would have told them you will call the police. If they still wouldn't leave, then call the police. Today I bought a dash cam. So while calling the police I would have pointed to the dash cam and told them you have the evidence


----------



## bman16

AuxCordBoston said:


> You should not have let the 3rd person in on a pool. And once you did, you certainly should not have picked up any more riders in the car. I would have instructed all 3 to leave. When they didn't and threatened to report you for discrimination I would have told them you will call the police. If they still wouldn't leave, then call the police. Today I bought a dash cam. So while calling the police I would have pointed to the dash cam and told them you have the evidence


Absolutely and lesson learned there. It's my second week and I was in the middle of Pride. It was a massive crowd and there was a lot going on. I didn't let the third rider in, he jumped in, but your point is valid. I should have demanded they get out. The second rider was literally 10 feet down and was auto added, it happened so fast. I should have insisted they exit, like I said, lesson learned. Picture several hundred thousand people swarming around your car (literally), drunk and acting crazy while you are sitting there in bumper-to-bumper...I will not allow something like that to happen again...still...I was not driving "impaired" or under the influence of any drugs or alcohol and this hardly proves anything like that...

Also, calling police in this situation was not an option...it was 11:30pm the night of Pride in San Francisco on the corner of Market and Castro...lol. There were literally millions of visitors in the city at the time and a good percentage of those were in that neighborhood. The police were already stretched to their limit and never would have been able to respond in a timely manner. They would have, in all likelihood, not responded at all under the circumstances...


----------



## Mvlab

bman16 said:


> Ok, this just happened to me last night. I worked 3 hours 10am-1pm and then went back out 10pm-5am and completed 30+ trips with several 5 Stars and 3 compliments from customers. I am confident where the complaint came from. It is Pride here in SF, I accepted a request from a woman for a POOL and when I got there, she wasn't there, she was a couple blocks away. After a call, no problem I drive to where she is and she gets in with her +1 and I start the trip. She asks me to wait a second before i drive off and she opens the door and a transgender man jumps into the back seat, which makes three people. Uber POOL only allows a maximum of TWO riders. I informed them of this and they started saying that I was a homophobe and I was discriminating against him because he is transgender and they were going to report me and give me a low rating, etc. I didn't want to make a scene and they were not getting out, so I drove away. Then at the next stop, sure enough, the rider had a +1. The transgender man sat on one of the girl's lap and the +1 squeezed in. The remainder of the ride was fine, no issues except for the foul language, etc. Then after they got out, they were yelling and gesturing etc. as I drove away and I just ignored them. I immediately noticed that I got a 1 rating and reported for safety issues and navigation issues. I immediately filed a complaint about the rider and explained everything above. I received a response requesting more detail and that they would investigate it.
> 
> Then the next day, I get an email saying that they received a complaint that I was driving impaired, etc...you all know the email...that was at 11:30pm. I did 13 trips after that between 11:30pm and 5am with no issues and several 5 stars and compliments.
> 
> My driving style and dashboard all indicate great driving habits, no issues. I read that they can even tell if your phone is mounted!!! So they can surely tell if you are driving erratically, which I know I was not.
> I have replied to them and demanded that they dismiss this baseless claim and they replied back that they were concerned by my message and they would have someone contact me shortly to help resolve the issue.
> 
> I will add that I do this part time, I am on vacation from work and I am driving to make some extra money for my kids to go to a good school. My day job? I work for the local Sheriff's Office where I work with youth on alcohol and drug awareness, among several other programs that I direct to help the local youth in the community. I do not drink or do drugs and they go against everything I believe in. I even sent them a copy of my Sheriff's Office Identification Card and told them about my job there. It would be a huge risk to my livelihood to do something as foolish as drive while impaired.
> 
> I was closing in on a BIG week of earnings and was just a few trips away from a nice Promotion payout that expires tonight...I am betting that I get reactivated tomorrow after the Promotion expires...ironic...and very frustrating.


They all know that it doesn't matter what kind of lie they say- nothing is going to happen to them, they have 0 liability. And that their lies put the driver in defensive position right away and creates a lot of problems. It has to be a system of penalizing riders for their malicious actions, that Uber doesn't have. Till then- nothing much you can do.


----------



## rman954

bman16 said:


> Ok, this just happened to me last night. I worked 3 hours 10am-1pm and then went back out 10pm-5am and completed 30+ trips with several 5 Stars and 3 compliments from customers. I am confident where the complaint came from. It is Pride here in SF, I accepted a request from a woman for a POOL and when I got there, she wasn't there, she was a couple blocks away. After a call, no problem I drive to where she is and she gets in with her +1 and I start the trip. She asks me to wait a second before i drive off and she opens the door and a transgender man jumps into the back seat, which makes three people. Uber POOL only allows a maximum of TWO riders. I informed them of this and they started saying that I was a homophobe and I was discriminating against him because he is transgender and they were going to report me and give me a low rating, etc. I didn't want to make a scene and they were not getting out, so I drove away. Then at the next stop, sure enough, the rider had a +1. The transgender man sat on one of the girl's lap and the +1 squeezed in. The remainder of the ride was fine, no issues except for the foul language, etc. Then after they got out, they were yelling and gesturing etc. as I drove away and I just ignored them. I immediately noticed that I got a 1 rating and reported for safety issues and navigation issues. I immediately filed a complaint about the rider and explained everything above. I received a response requesting more detail and that they would investigate it.
> 
> Then the next day, I get an email saying that they received a complaint that I was driving impaired, etc...you all know the email...that was at 11:30pm. I did 13 trips after that between 11:30pm and 5am with no issues and several 5 stars and compliments.
> 
> My driving style and dashboard all indicate great driving habits, no issues. I read that they can even tell if your phone is mounted!!! So they can surely tell if you are driving erratically, which I know I was not.
> I have replied to them and demanded that they dismiss this baseless claim and they replied back that they were concerned by my message and they would have someone contact me shortly to help resolve the issue.
> 
> I will add that I do this part time, I am on vacation from work and I am driving to make some extra money for my kids to go to a good school. My day job? I work for the local Sheriff's Office where I work with youth on alcohol and drug awareness, among several other programs that I direct to help the local youth in the community. I do not drink or do drugs and they go against everything I believe in. I even sent them a copy of my Sheriff's Office Identification Card and told them about my job there. It would be a huge risk to my livelihood to do something as foolish as drive while impaired.
> 
> I was closing in on a BIG week of earnings and was just a few trips away from a nice Promotion payout that expires tonight...I am betting that I get reactivated tomorrow after the Promotion expires...ironic...and very frustrating.


You should sue. False accusations resulting in loss of income are serious, not to mention the damage to your reputation (wouldn't put it past Uber to bring this incident up if it happens a second time).

Make a real example out of this cheap POOL riding prick.


----------



## bman16

Mvlab said:


> They all know that it doesn't matter what kind of lie they say- nothing is going to happen to them, they have 0 liability. And that their lies put the driver in defensive position right away and creates a lot of problems. It has to be a system of penalizing riders for their malicious actions, that Uber doesn't have. Till then- nothing much you can do.


Seems to be that way...I even called in and talked to a support staff last night for an unrelated question about my account. It said the call was being recording for quality assurance purposes or whatever. I had a very good conversation and with the support staff and they were very helpful. I am sure if they go back and listen to that recording, it will show that i was sober, professional and definitely not impaired...

We will see, I bet I am reinstated after the promotion ends...saving Uber money and costing me money...


----------



## bman16

rman954 said:


> You should sue. False accusations resulting in loss of income are serious, not to mention the damage to your reputation (wouldn't put it past Uber to bring this incident up if it happens a second time).
> 
> Make a real example out of this cheap POOL riding prick.


IDK, i will definitely speak to a friend in the District Attorney's Office across the hallway...



bman16 said:


> IDK, i will definitely speak to a friend in the District Attorney's Office across the hallway...


Damn, it is absolutely popping off right now in SF...the app is lit up with 3.2 surges...and I can't do anything...I would have made so much money today...this sucks!!!


----------



## rman954

bman16 said:


> IDK, i will definitely speak to a friend in the District Attorney's Office across the hallway...


You definitely should. You know full well working at the sheriff's office what a serious matter it is to be accused of drunk driving. What next? Is a passenger going to accuse you of rape? Assault and battery? The disconnect from these people are unreal.


----------



## Mvlab

bman16 said:


> Seems to be that way...I even called in and talked to a support staff last night for an unrelated question about my account. It said the call was being recording for quality assurance purposes or whatever. I had a very good conversation and with the support staff and they were very helpful. I am sure if they go back and listen to that recording, it will show that i was sober, professional and definitely not impaired...
> 
> We will see, I bet I am reinstated after the promotion ends...saving Uber money and costing me money...


You know, in cases like yours, I have an irresistible desire ( I know, it's a bad thing to do and in your particular case it's probably too late) to report this people like human traffickers or pedophiles, you know, like " I've heard they were talking about... don't mean to cause any troubles, but as a good citizen I must...", just to give them a similar experience.


----------



## bman16

Mvlab said:


> You know, in cases like yours, I have an irresistible desire ( I know, it's a bad thing to do and in your particular case it's probably too late) to report this people like human traffickers or pedophiles, you know, like " I've heard they were talking about... don't mean to cause any troubles, but as a good citizen I must...", just to give them a similar experience.


I am trying not to sink to their level and staying professional with the Uber Support team. Uber has been responsive and they seem to be looking to resolve it asap. It is still the day of and I am hopeful to get back on the road this evening at some point. If that happens, I will be satisfied with the result. If not, it will be disappointing.


----------



## Chief Bill

Chauffeurberg said:


> The other day a pax reported me to Uber for "Impaired driving", even though I haven't had a drink in weeks and I don't do any drugs.
> 
> -Has anyone else had this complaint?
> -pt.1 Does it affect your status with Uber?
> -pt.2 What do you do in these scenarios if accused?
> 
> I've already gone ahead and ordered a 2-Way Falcon HD camera to deal with baseless claims from now on since I've had passengers complain about professionalism too, even though all I said through-out the whole trip was "hello", "how are you" and "bye" or "have a good day".
> 
> I would like the community's opinions on this topic and advice / comments!


I got hit today with this B S complaint from LYFT today . I dont drink or do drugs. My account is now suspended.


----------



## Seduciary

Chauffeurberg said:


> The other day a pax reported me to Uber for "Impaired driving", even though I haven't had a drink in weeks and I don't do any drugs.
> 
> -Has anyone else had this complaint?
> -pt.1 Does it affect your status with Uber?
> -pt.2 What do you do in these scenarios if accused?
> 
> I've already gone ahead and ordered a 2-Way Falcon HD camera to deal with baseless claims from now on since I've had passengers complain about professionalism too, even though all I said through-out the whole trip was "hello", "how are you" and "bye" or "have a good day".
> 
> I would like the community's opinions on this topic and advice / comments!


Did this "drunk" report happen during night shift? From my experience driving a cab, those drunk claims *always* come from riders who are impaired themselves. Because alcohol and illicit drugs are a major part of their lives, they attribute every little mistake to alcohol and drugs. I've never received a complaint of this nature during day shift, since many of the riders are older and more conservative. They may gripe about certain things, but never attribute it to alcohol and/or drug use, because they're not part of that party subculture scene.


----------



## Chief Bill

I think this was a daytime rider. They aren't responding to any emails from me, basicly anyone can accuse you of anything and they deactivate you . no response in 3 days. What a joke.


----------



## LAS0023

Strange thing is according to Uber policy, drivers are only in trouble if there's a confirmed dui or multiple accusations. Sounds like you only had 1 accusation.


----------



## Johnny Driver

I also wonder sometimes in these unfounded cases that a competitor may be the source of the compliant. If not a cab/uber/lyft or other driver in the area maybe a friend of theirs or family member trying to get rid of the competition.


----------



## Qiniso

This just happened to a friend last night. 4.x surge they obviously didn't want to pay so they claimed they smelled alcohol. I poked my head in the car to check (in case a prior rider had spilled something or whatever), the car smelled like leather, perfectly clean. He's already stated his case on the phone to Uber and via email, and they say they are investigating. He immediately went off searching for a blood test, a breathalyzer, a cop to vouch for him and check out the car, all of it. So far he's only gotten a clinic willing to do it for possibly up to $300, and two separate precincts with unhelpful police.

Even when the investigation concludes with no proof and he is reactivated, what's to keep him from being a victim of this again and then being permanently deactivated?

I think getting a blood test for absolute proof is essential, and file suit if necessary for fraud, loss of income, etc.


----------



## leroy jenkins

Dashcam.

False/lying intentional accusation? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intentional_infliction_of_emotional_distress


----------



## Qiniso

leroy jenkins said:


> Dashcam.
> 
> False/lying intentional accusation? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intentional_infliction_of_emotional_distress


He has a dashcam. Passengers were not doing or saying anything during the trip to indicate dissatisfaction. Just an otherwise 'normal' late night bar pickup. Three men, one woman.


----------



## Johnny Driver

I am not sure how uber would react to a Pax being sued by a driver. 

I sometimes use mouthwash especially after eating a snack and I am careful to not use mouthwash that has a medicine like smell that could be confused with an alcohol smell.


----------



## Qiniso

Johnny Driver said:


> I am not sure how uber would react to a Pax being sued by a driver.
> 
> I sometimes use mouthwash especially after eating a snack and I am careful to not use mouthwash that has a medicine like smell that could be confused with an alcohol smell.


He hadn't used any mouthwash. This was pure scam. I put him and the car to the smell test - totally neutral, nothing about him or the car could remotely be confused with smelling like alcohol. The car smelled like clean leather - he keeps it spotless.


----------



## Getyourlife

Chauffeurberg said:


> He wasn't visibly upset, however I have had other Spanish only speakers give me unprofessionalism complaints for not knowing Spanish without being visibly upset and definitely can spot one of those types when I see it.


If he spoke no English, then how did he read & report u?


----------



## d0n

Look man, a report by a pax is subject to defamation and libel in a court of law.

Sue the pax that reported you, supeona uber to give you his info.


----------



## Johnny Driver

d0n said:


> Look man, a report by a pax is subject to defamation and libel in a court of law.
> 
> Sue the pax that reported you, supeona uber to give you his info.


Can you site a court case or news article to support this "fact" I am skeptical that it has precedent in the courts. Or maybe this was sarcasm.


----------



## d0n

Johnny Driver said:


> Can you site a court case or news article to support this "fact" I am skeptical that it has precedent in the courts. Or maybe this was sarcasm.


http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/defamation-law-made-simple-29718.html

I don't think many people have been smart enough to sue that way mainly because most uber drivers are ignorant, in reality, anything getting between you and your ability to sustain your life style is faced in court, specially if the pax is wealthy.

This comes out of proof-less termination of contract and/or employment due to plain "bullshit", in uber it could be used as a scare tactic for reactivation or taken further for headline news or passenger litigation towards the company itself due to their inability to protect their clients, remember, subpoenas go to the cause, while you may not sue uber for it, you can sue the pax for cutting your income.


----------



## Uberfunitis

d0n said:


> http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/defamation-law-made-simple-29718.html
> 
> I don't think many people have been smart enough to sue that way mainly because most uber drivers are ignorant, in reality, anything getting between you and your ability to sustain your life style is faced in court, specially if the pax is wealthy.
> 
> This comes out of proof-less termination of contract and/or employment due to plain "bullshit", in uber it could be used as a scare tactic for reactivation or taken further for headline news or passenger litigation towards the company itself due to their inability to protect their clients, remember, subpoenas go to the cause, while you may not sue uber for it, you can sue the pax for cutting your income.


I think you would have a hard time proving someone did not honestly believe that the other person was impaired, and I would not be surprised if reporting things that are public safety issues would not be considered privileged. It would be hard for any court to find in favor of someone for reporting pubic safety issues unless it was proven that the person intentionally made a false accusation, the silencing effect and the harm to the public would be too great to find otherwise.


----------



## annofgreengables

M e too. deactivated after not driving for an entire week, on a fake driver impairment,  when the last time I drove was 1 week ago. I have gone into my file and pulled all of my driver reports along with ratings and trip details. It's also interesting that these fake reporters never seem to give you a bad rating. My rating has changed in over 2 months. Why would you give a so=called impaired driver 4 or 5 stars? Makes no sense. 
Uber needs to implement drug testing. Since they didn't, I got my own drug alcohol test. Why is it if they think we are impaired they don't call us up or send the police since they know our location at any given time. What is really going on is uber is facing a 1.1 million dollar lawsuit for claims they are not answering complaints. Also, there is a scam in which if you call in as a rider with this complaint you get free trips. Why is it all these riders who claim they think we are under the influence, never ask to get out of the car? Why is it these riders never call the authorities and give out our tag numbers? Uber is full of it. The best way to combat the problem if they think there is one is to call the police and also implement random testing. Ultimately I'm here to ask if anyone is interested in a class action suit?. I have all of my proof that I am not impaired/was not impaired. In fact, I don't drink or do drugs of any sort. I would feel a lot better about this if I actually were a drinker or druggy. I understand safety but it is an insult to be accused of something you are not guilty of just because they only care about their bottom line. This would be the perfect time to do a class action suit, especially since they don't have a new CEO yet and or are in the middle of a change of command. Again , WHO'S UP FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT?!!!!!!


----------



## Rakos

The silence is deafening....8O


----------



## annofgreengables

Rakos said:


> The silence is deafening....8O


YEP/ just wish they would find a way to better protect their drivers


----------



## Rakos

This when most ppl...

Kick in to their beliefs...

Gather what strength the can...

And say...

F$%@ it... I'm an Uber driver...

And I will never be the same...

Now...where the he$$ is Jungle Uber???

Rakos


----------



## annofgreengables

Rakos said:


> This when most ppl...
> 
> Kick in to their beliefs...
> 
> Gather what strength the can...
> 
> And say...
> 
> F$%@ it... I'm an Uber driver...
> 
> And I will never be the same...
> 
> Now...where the he$$ is Jungle Uber???
> 
> Rakos


sorry RAkos.... what is Jungle Uber ?


----------



## Rakos

I could tell you about it...

Butt...I think you will enjoy it more..

If you search it...

Just remember its creator...

Is none other than Sad Uber himself...8)

Rakos


----------



## SuzeCB

Uberfunitis said:


> I think you would have a hard time proving someone did not honestly believe that the other person was impaired, and I would not be surprised if reporting things that are public safety issues would not be considered privileged. It would be hard for any court to find in favor of someone for reporting pubic safety issues unless it was proven that the person intentionally made a false accusation, the silencing effect and the harm to the public would be too great to find otherwise.


I have to imagine that such a report would be protected if the person immediately called the police to investigate the issue. Calling someone's employer and making a complaint is fine when you have something to back it up. If you don't it won't hold against the employee, or it shouldn't. The employee could sue the employer saying that they didn't have a chance to defend themselves, or they could sue the person who made the false complaint.

We are independent contractors. The Pax is our customer. If our customer makes a false claim and cost us the ability to continue a contractual relationship with Uber, the pax is responsible for our loss.

Now, neither Uber nor lift is about to hand over packs information to the driver without covering their own ass in that regard. Therefore, what you would need to do is set up the entire small claims lawsuit, and Sue John or Jane Doe, a passenger in your car while you were driving for Uber, whose identity will be revealed in Discovery. Once you filed that lawsuit, you can then use the fact that that lawsuit exists to subpoena the identity of the packs that made the complaint. At that point goober has to turn over any of the relevant information to you. That information may or may not be enough for you to make service upon the packs, but at that point it will give you information regarding their payment card, and then you can turn around and send a similar subpoena to that bank.


----------



## MOA. Eddie

Thank you driver forum. Same thing happened to me. Report strong smell of marijuana, driving impaired. After a day of texting support I offered to take a drug test. I said that this would prove I was not using pot and that I couldn't of been impaired, and that the Pac is a liar and their just trying to get a free ride. I have been reinstated but I think I will drive for Lyft more because this experience has left a bad taste. Maybe the lawyers will clean things up for us. Keep posting your lousy experience because this forum is where change starts


----------



## CerealKilla

I was just suspended last night for a situation involving a group of college students that wanted to bring +2 people more than seats. I told them they could not because for one its not safe and for 2 its illegal. If I get pulled over it could result in a massive ticket. Of course they got all pissy. the 2 extra got out and I took the rest to their destination. When we arrived The girl who called the UBER got out and SLAMMED my door as hard as she could. I confronted her about possibly damaging my car then her and her friends proceed to yell/scream and tell me I was intimidating them. They started accusing me of all kinds of things and threatened to call the police. I said "lets do it, call the police, thats why I have a dash cam." They then backed off but continued to be belligerent. I left and immediately reported the incident to UBER. A while later I received a message that someone has reported my driving as "impaired". Well, you know who that was. UBER said they are investigating and in the meantime I have been suspended. This is really ridiculous that a passenger can do this. I have 5 stars all night before and after with compliments as well. If I do get deactivated permanently I will try and pursue litigation. Next time I will call the police.


----------



## LAS0023

Ridiculous. I guess you invaded their "safe space"


----------



## Rakos

LAS0023 said:


> Ridiculous. I guess you invaded their "safe space"


Yes
..babies and small children are like that...

OMG...I guess that means drunks too...8>)

Rakos


----------



## AveryUber

I joined this forum just for this. I'm a female, 22, wear glasses, kinda nerdy, hospitality background, 4.93 rating until some prick pax said that I seemed impaired while driving. No clue who it was, had done 2 delivery (uber eats) and 2 rides then suddenly got a notification that one of my documents needed to be updated. I knew all of my things were up to date but by the time I got on the phone with support (8 mins later btw) I got the message that someone had said my driving seemed "impaired on a recent trip" and my account was put on hold for an "investigative stage" that would last a maximum of 48 hrs. Mind you I drive mainly college students and have another job and uber is my main source of income. They thankfully re activated my account this morning (about 39 hrs after it got de activated). My fuel card and cash out feature were also not available immediately. Literally this a**hole cost me a few hundred dollars for not being able to drive for 40 hrs but also I bet if another prick says something like that to get a free ride I'll get kicked off uber. Just beware and have a back up plan cause I didn't and I overdrew my account cause uber wouldn't let me cash out my earnings after re activating my account for a false impaired driving claim


----------



## Rakos

sorry for your experience...

butt...only the first of few we hope...

if you dont have one...get a videocam...

best money you'll ever spend...

on multiple levels....

second make SURE if anything happens...

that seems odd or weird make a note...

it ALWAYS pays to be the 1st to report an issue...

pictures if possible.. 

you NEED to protect yourself.. 

Good luck!

Rakos


----------



## Paisley Zenith

Happened to me two days ago...

Caught me completely offguard. All rides were fine. No issues. Great ratings.

Uber won't ever give details. No published "investigation" policy that I can find.

Lost income is no joke.

Class action sounds good to me!


----------



## Strange Fruit

AveryUber said:


> I joined this forum just for this. I'm a female, 22, wear glasses, kinda nerdy, hospitality background, 4.93 rating until some prick pax said that I seemed impaired while driving. No clue who it was, had done 2 delivery (uber eats) and 2 rides then suddenly got a notification that one of my documents needed to be updated. I knew all of my things were up to date but by the time I got on the phone with support (8 mins later btw) I got the message that someone had said my driving seemed "impaired on a recent trip" and my account was put on hold for an "investigative stage" that would last a maximum of 48 hrs. Mind you I drive mainly college students and have another job and uber is my main source of income. They thankfully re activated my account this morning (about 39 hrs after it got de activated). My fuel card and cash out feature were also not available immediately. Literally this a**hole cost me a few hundred dollars for not being able to drive for 40 hrs but also I bet if another prick says something like that to get a free ride I'll get kicked off uber. Just beware and have a back up plan cause I didn't and I overdrew my account cause uber wouldn't let me cash out my earnings after re activating my account for a false impaired driving claim





Rakos said:


> sorry for your experience...
> 
> butt...only the first of few we hope...
> 
> if you dont have one...get a videocam...
> 
> best money you'll ever spend...
> 
> on multiple levels....
> 
> second make SURE if anything happens...
> 
> that seems odd or weird make a note...
> 
> it ALWAYS pays to be the 1st to report an issue...
> 
> pictures if possible..
> 
> you NEED to protect yourself..
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Rakos


2nd this. I don't care much about rating riders or revenge or any of that monkey shit (no offense to apes, btw), but when I feel like someon may have that tendency brewing, I take the time to report a "rude rider" and make up some thing. So when they get a report maybe it'll be more likely that their system puts weight on the ambiguity I introduced. However, intoxication is serious, so it's difficult for them to just ignore it. It's just the nature of this job. It has no security, or expectations of fairness. As a human with opinions about morality, I think that's shitty, but it is true. So just don't be deluded, and take heart that many of us have driven for years and never been accused of it, so it must be pretty rare and not likely to happen again. Unless you don't drive well, which is pretty common.


----------



## Big Kahuna

Chauffeurberg said:


> I was reactivated, took a day off, next thing you know I get a message in the morning stating they don't want me any more; I'm "fired". Waiting for Lyft to clear my background check atm. Unbelievable considering I was pulling $200 a day in my pocket.
> 
> I stated to Uber in my defense that if the pax thought I was intoxicated or unworthy of driving, using their wording "impaired", then the pax would have left my car early or asked to get out of the car early- ending the trip prematurely on the Uber records- which no one asked me to do in my entirety working with Uber. It seems they will believe the pax no matter what, even if the claim was baseless (no proof) on first shot fired. Made $200/day $20/hour 5 days in a row in this is how they treated me. Outrageous!


terrible wording on your part for the whole "if the passenger thought i was impaired they should have left early" that just doesn't make uber feel right and even makes me uneasy with your communication skills.

next time invest in a dash cam for your safety and the passengers (accidents, false claims, etc...)



Paisley Zenith said:


> Happened to me two days ago...
> 
> Caught me completely offguard. All rides were fine. No issues. Great ratings.
> 
> Uber won't ever give details. No published "investigation" policy that I can find.
> 
> Lost income is no joke.
> 
> Class action sounds good to me!


Best bet is go into a hub and have uber investigate the passengers claim and history of reports.

Tell uber to look at all your previous rides and ratings for that day as well so you have some kind of leverage if you are a great driver. Also* let them know about how common it is to report a driver to get a free refund, because it is damn near easy to just say a driver called me a racist name and had a bad car to get a refund without proof.*

Most shitty pax's will continue to leech free rides and make alot of reports than normal so they get freebies, while the drivers suffer

dash cam for your safety, shitty people exist in this world.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

AveryUber said:


> I joined this forum just for this. I'm a female, 22, wear glasses, kinda nerdy, hospitality background, 4.93 rating until some prick pax said that I seemed impaired while driving. No clue who it was, had done 2 delivery (uber eats) and 2 rides then suddenly got a notification that one of my documents needed to be updated. I knew all of my things were up to date but by the time I got on the phone with support (8 mins later btw) I got the message that someone had said my driving seemed "impaired on a recent trip" and my account was put on hold for an "investigative stage" that would last a maximum of 48 hrs. Mind you I drive mainly college students and have another job and uber is my main source of income. They thankfully re activated my account this morning (about 39 hrs after it got de activated). My fuel card and cash out feature were also not available immediately. Literally this a**hole cost me a few hundred dollars for not being able to drive for 40 hrs but also I bet if another prick says something like that to get a free ride I'll get kicked off uber. Just beware and have a back up plan cause I didn't and I overdrew my account cause uber wouldn't let me cash out my earnings after re activating my account for a false impaired driving claim


This is why you stay far away from the college crowd. If I end up in Tempe I shut my app off and get out of there as fast as possible. College kids are cruel human beings that take no responsibility, and if they are broke college kids will do everything they can to not have to pay for anything including making up some wild claim against you to get a free ride. They could care less what happens to you.


----------



## Big Kahuna

AveryUber said:


> I joined this forum just for this. I'm a female, 22, wear glasses, kinda nerdy, hospitality background, 4.93 rating until some prick pax said that I seemed impaired while driving. No clue who it was, had done 2 delivery (uber eats) and 2 rides then suddenly got a notification that one of my documents needed to be updated. I knew all of my things were up to date but by the time I got on the phone with support (8 mins later btw) I got the message that someone had said my driving seemed "impaired on a recent trip" and my account was put on hold for an "investigative stage" that would last a maximum of 48 hrs. Mind you I drive mainly college students and have another job and uber is my main source of income. They thankfully re activated my account this morning (about 39 hrs after it got de activated). My fuel card and cash out feature were also not available immediately. Literally this a**hole cost me a few hundred dollars for not being able to drive for 40 hrs but also I bet if another prick says something like that to get a free ride I'll get kicked off uber. Just beware and have a back up plan cause I didn't and I overdrew my account cause uber wouldn't let me cash out my earnings after re activating my account for a false impaired driving claim


You need to find a rep at a uber hub and let them know people are making false claims to get refunds, its not uncommon for assholes to do it

uber needs to do better, especially when a rep has history and rating to back it up. Most false claims probably have a history of false reports that uber can look for themselves and find out if its a fake claim or not

they should require evidence too from the pax that reported it


----------



## OleTomCat

Well it happened to me, two days ago, I sent many email messages, we don't have phone support in the Charleston SC area yet...

I sent them an email exactly 48 hours after I was put in Uber-Jail and they reinstated me...

"It's been 48 hours, can I get out of Uber jail now?"

On the bright side, I know have a Lyft account and used it last night for the first time...


----------



## Big Kahuna

OleTomCat said:


> Well it happened to me, two days ago, I sent many email messages, we don't have phone support in the Charleston SC area yet...
> 
> I sent them an email exactly 48 hours after I was put in Uber-Jail and they reinstated me...
> 
> "It's been 48 hours, can I get out of Uber jail now?"
> 
> On the bright side, I know have a Lyft account and used it last night for the first time...


Find the nearest hub if close by, invest in a dash cam

People are cheap assholes and don't care if a driver gets deactivated based on their lies, so protect yourself as best as you can


----------



## OleTomCat

Big Kahuna said:


> Find the nearest hub if close by, invest in a dash cam
> 
> People are cheap assholes and don't care if a driver gets deactivated based on their lies, so protect yourself as best as you can


I don't think a dash cam would have helped, they didn't want anything from me, I sent them emails every couple of hours asking what they needed from me to clear up the investigation, I even said I would go to a police station for a sobriety check...


----------



## Candace

We all know we get an occasional rider that smells like weed. Well I hadn't had it in probably at least 2 weeks at the time and I ended up with a msg from uber suspending me pending an investigation because my car smelled like weed! I haven't smoked weed in 23 years so it wasn't me either! Told them I'd take a drug test even. Look, even if there's a food smell, you spray something and put the windows down for a while and its gone. I was off line for 2 or 3 days and they then apologized for the inconvenience and gave me $100! I was floored! And it didnt affect my rating. Never saw that coming! Still rather drive for just lyft regardless.


----------



## MOA. Eddie

Same thing happened to me but I got $300.00.
I drove for Lyft more after that


----------



## Julescase

Chauffeurberg said:


> The other day a pax reported me to Uber for "Impaired driving", even though I haven't had a drink in weeks and I don't do any drugs.
> 
> -Has anyone else had this complaint?
> -pt.1 Does it affect your status with Uber?
> -pt.2 What do you do in these scenarios if accused?
> 
> I've already gone ahead and ordered a 2-Way Falcon HD camera to deal with baseless claims from now on since I've had passengers complain about professionalism too, even though all I said through-out the whole trip was "hello", "how are you" and "bye" or "have a good day".
> 
> I would like the community's opinions on this topic and advice / comments!


 I can't remember if I replied to you post or not, since unfortunately this seems to happen a lot because of Uber passengers' hideous nature. I would repeatedly and aggressively email, call, and visit in person Uber's customer service and hub . Confirm and insist that you absolutely had not had any alcoholic beverage and have not for over a week, tell them the passengers are clearly looking for a free ride, tell them that the fact that passengers can mess with the drivers livelihood just for the sake of doing it is beyond atrocious, and Uber needs to contact you the moment any kind of claim is made so you can give your side of the story immediately so there is clarification from their "partner" on the matter. They should *never* act solely based on the passenger's word and the fact that Uber does not contact the driver (aka Uber's "partner") the moment a claim is made is not only unheard of in other industries, but absolutely illegal if Uber then acts and intentionally affects the earnings of their partners without getting their partners side.

It is so beyond infuriating that Uber immediately takes the side of these shitty, untrustworthy, shady, cheap-ass passengers and does not even contact the drivers for their side of the story before deactivating them. Honestly it fills me with so much rage thinking about how they **** with people's earnings and their ability to work based on these lame passengers who suck monkey balls and should eat monkey shit for the rest of their lives for doing this type of evil crappy thing to other people who are working their GD asses off to make a buck .

Uber, you ****ing SUCK SHIT and your business practices are not only PATHETIC, they are ILLEGAL and how the Hell you are getting away with it on a daily basis baffles my goddamn mind. I sincerely cannot wait until you try to **** over the wrong person and hopefully, even if it means I can't make any money through you, you will never be able to function as an organization again.


----------



## OleTomCat

Just happened to me again, this time on Lyft, god I can't wait to find another real job, this shit sucks.....


----------



## unadhesived

Immediately go to the police station or to a hub with p.d show clean tests then proceed to get the rider arrested for falsification which is probably a felony. No more chickensh*t video game with my money and life.


----------



## StaffordCountyJim

Happened to me too
Got deactivated for alleged impairment 
I don’t even drink! Contacted the Philippines.... er, Uber support - offered up dashcam, my impeccable record, ratings, etc
Not interested. They stick to canned script 
I am now at the mercy of the “review team” 
Will let u know outcome


----------



## StaffordCountyJim

Just got an update 


The hold currently placed on your account will prevent you from accessing the Uber app in the meantime.


We appreciate your patience in this matter, and we’re looking forward to getting you back on the road. You will receive an update from us if and when your account has been reactivated.


----------



## SuzeCB

Remind Ober that they keep track of your hard brakes and accelerations. They also keep track of the distance that you drive and the time it takes you to Traverse that distance. They can tell whether you're driving is erratic or not using this information. Also tell them if you have a dashcam, and you should, that records both inside the vehicle and out in front of the vehicle. Stress that you were not under the influence, that the passengers claim is entirely baseless and false, probably four purposes of fraud. Tell them that you are seriously considering suing the passenger for making this slanderous and defaming claim. no be reactivated very quickly


----------



## Uberfunitis

SuzeCB said:


> Remind Ober that they keep track of your hard brakes and accelerations. They also keep track of the distance that you drive and the time it takes you to Traverse that distance. They can tell whether you're driving is erratic or not using this information. Also tell them if you have a dashcam, and you should, that records both inside the vehicle and out in front of the vehicle. Stress that you were not under the influence, that the passengers claim is entirely baseless and false, probably four purposes of fraud. Tell them that you are seriously considering suing the passenger for making this slanderous and defaming claim. no be reactivated very quickly


All that data is no proof that you are not under the influence of alcohol. Some people are functional drunks, just because they can function normally does not indicate that they do not have alcohol in their system.


----------



## SuzeCB

Uberfunitis said:


> All that data is no proof that you are not under the influence of alcohol. Some people are functional drunks, just because they can function normally does not indicate that they do not have alcohol in their system.


It's not prove it but it will help you keep from being deactivated because Uber does not want the lawsuit. Uber's policy is that you can be deactivated after to unsubstantiated claims of you being intoxicated. You want to make it clear that you were not intoxicated, and that you were willing to go to court and prove it and Sue the passenger for your loss of income. Uber does not want you to do that


----------



## ChortlingCrison

SuzeCB said:


> Remind Ober that they keep track of your hard brakes and accelerations. They also keep track of the distance that you drive and the time it takes you to Traverse that distance. They can tell whether you're driving is erratic or not using this information. Also tell them if you have a dashcam, and you should, that records both inside the vehicle and out in front of the vehicle. Stress that you were not under the influence, that the passengers claim is entirely baseless and false, probably four purposes of fraud. Tell them that you are seriously considering suing the passenger for making this slanderous and defaming claim. no be reactivated very quickly


Who's "Ober" ?


----------



## Uberfunitis

SuzeCB said:


> It's not prove it but it will help you keep from being deactivated because Uber does not want the lawsuit. Uber's policy is that you can be deactivated after to unsubstantiated claims of you being intoxicated. You want to make it clear that you were not intoxicated, and that you were willing to go to court and prove it and Sue the passenger for your loss of income. Uber does not want you to do that


Uber does not care if you go to court and sue a passenger, they would more than likely deactivate longer or permanatly for such but it is far less liability on their part to just believe the passenger than not to.


----------



## SuzeCB

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber does not care if you go to court and sue a passenger, they would more than likely deactivate longer or permanatly for such but it is far less liability on their part to just believe the passenger than not to.


Here's the other side of that. At least in New Jersey, our legislation actually mandates that Uber has to investigate these claims. Their investigation generally consists of a phone call a day or two later. There's no way that this qualifies as an investigation. An investigation would be having someone come out to administer a field sobriety test or a breathalyzer or document observations like dilated pupils or slurred speech. They don't investigate. They don't want that exposed because that would mean they are not in full compliance with the state rules. They're just putting up a front. A real investigation, like the ones that taxi companies have to do, cost money. Uber doesn't want to pay out the money.

the real point of all of this is to make sure that your side of the story is documented for unsubstantiated claims. If you don't fight them, they will deactivate you if they get two or more complaints. If you do fight them, you may or may not be deactivated, but at least there is a paper trail or an electronic Trail that you fought it and that it might not be true.

You do not want it on your record that you were deactivated from a driving job 4 possibly being intoxicated, and have their not be a record of you fighting it. This won't just affect future driving jobs, but could affect anything. It's as bad as having a drunk driving conviction on your record. You have a responsibility to yourself and your future to fight it


----------



## IERide

OleTomCat said:


> Just happened to me again, this time on Lyft, god I can't wait to find another real job, this shit sucks.....


Wait - you got reported TWICE?
For most drivers I would think being incorrectly reported is a 1 in a million thing.. but to get reported TWICE? Something doesn't add up...


----------



## StaffordCountyJim

IERide said:


> Wait - you got reported TWICE?
> For most drivers I would think being incorrectly reported is a 1 in a million thing.. but to get reported TWICE? Something doesn't add up...


One in a million? I have 137 rides and am 4.87
More importantly - I don't drink! Not even a tea spoon full in five years!


----------



## Uberfunitis

SuzeCB said:


> Here's the other side of that. At least in New Jersey, our legislation actually mandates that Uber has to investigate these claims. Their investigation generally consists of a phone call a day or two later. There's no way that this qualifies as an investigation. An investigation would be having someone come out to administer a field sobriety test or a breathalyzer or document observations like dilated pupils or slurred speech. They don't investigate. They don't want that exposed because that would mean they are not in full compliance with the state rules. They're just putting up a front. A real investigation, like the ones that taxi companies have to do, cost money. Uber doesn't want to pay out the money.
> 
> the real point of all of this is to make sure that your side of the story is documented for unsubstantiated claims. If you don't fight them, they will deactivate you if they get two or more complaints. If you do fight them, you may or may not be deactivated, but at least there is a paper trail or an electronic Trail that you fought it and that it might not be true.
> 
> You do not want it on your record that you were deactivated from a driving job 4 possibly being intoxicated, and have their not be a record of you fighting it. This won't just affect future driving jobs, but could affect anything. It's as bad as having a drunk driving conviction on your record. You have a responsibility to yourself and your future to fight it


What record does Uber produce that anyone cares about other than the driver who is being deactivated. And if anyone does care about Ubers internal record keeping they certainly will not care about your rebuttal that proves nothing other than you did not agree that you were drinking, guess what most drunks who get stoped by the cops argue that they were not drinking also even with a breathalyzer showing otherwise.

The bottom line will be that on more than one occasion your driving was so bad that the customer felt compelled to report you to Uber for what appeared to be impaired driving. Let us assume that there is some job that cares about Ubers internal records who are they going to hire the person who on multiple occasions had issues with customers to the point of being deactivated or the person that did not have those issues for whatever reason.


----------



## SuzeCB

Uberfunitis said:


> What record does Uber produce that anyone cares about other than the driver who is being deactivated. And if anyone does care about Ubers internal record keeping they certainly will not care about your rebuttal that proves nothing other than you did not agree that you were drinking, guess what most drunks who get stoped by the cops argue that they were not drinking also even with a breathalyzer showing otherwise.
> 
> The bottom line will be that on more than one occasion your driving was so bad that the customer felt compelled to report you to Uber for what appeared to be impaired driving. Let us assume that there is some job that cares about Ubers internal records who are they going to hire the person who on multiple occasions had issues with customers to the point of being deactivated or the person that did not have those issues for whatever reason.


Your driving doesn't have to be bad for them to report it. Uber offers $25 to the pax whose report results in a driver's deactivation. That's motivation to lie, especially when they believe it will remain anonymous.

I actually manage to make money on this gig, even with all of Uber's crap. If I lose it over B.S., someone WILL pay, and I don't care if it's a pax or a pax AND Uber.

To date, I know of one driver that was successful with this with Lyft, and another who is in the middle of it with Uber.


----------



## Uberfunitis

SuzeCB said:


> Your driving doesn't have to be bad for them to report it. Uber offers $25 to the pax whose report results in a driver's deactivation. That's motivation to lie, especially when they believe it will remain anonymous.
> 
> I actually manage to make money on this gig, even with all of Uber's crap. If I lose it over B.S., someone WILL pay, and I don't care if it's a pax or a pax AND Uber.
> 
> To date, I know of one driver that was successful with this with Lyft, and another who is in the middle of it with Uber.


Good luck with that.


----------



## SuzeCB

Uberfunitis said:


> Good luck with that.


With the guy on Lyft, it took only one letter from an attorney.


----------



## Uberfunitis

To each their own, if it is worth your time and effort than go for it, but there is no Uber record that anyone cares about. I bet that individual will find himself deactivated again for the same thing there is not some conspiracy out there most drivers are not having this issue I question the customer service of an individual with multiple complaints. Either way unless we have a major shortage of ride share drivers all the sudden I would say that they are doing the correct thing and cutting their losses.


----------



## StaffordCountyJim

I am of the mindset Uber will evaluate my driving via the app for the day, see my great reviews and look at the reporters history as well and will rule in my favor
It should be blatantly obvious to a two year old that the person making the accusation is an absolute fraud
How Uber responds will tell me all I need to know about the company
In the meantime Google this enlightening article

*How False Passenger Complaints Suspend and Deactivate Drivers*

THE DRIVER

10 MAY 2017


----------



## Uber's Guber

tohunt4me said:


> EXACTLY WHY WE NEED A UNION !


Ok, you first. Let me know how it works out, I'm gonna go eat dinner now.


----------



## Uberfunitis

StaffordCountyJim said:


> I am of the mindset Uber will evaluate my driving via the app for the day, see my great reviews and look at the reporters history as well and will rule in my favor
> It should be blatantly obvious to a two year old that the person making the accusation is an absolute fraud
> How Uber responds will tell me all I need to know about the company
> In the meantime Google this enlightening article
> 
> *How False Passenger Complaints Suspend and Deactivate Drivers*
> 
> THE DRIVER
> 
> 10 MAY 2017


And if that reporter does not have a history (other than yours) of making claims about drivers, Do you know that passengers history he or she very well could also have no history or indication that he or she would give false information.


----------



## Uber's Guber

StaffordCountyJim said:


> I am of the mindset Uber will evaluate my driving via the app for the day, see my great reviews and look at the reporters history as well and will rule in my favor


Nope! Doesn't work that way. You can have a million "atta-boys" just to see them all wiped out by one "aww-shi+!"


----------



## StaffordCountyJim

Uber's Guber said:


> Nope! Doesn't work that way. You can have a million "atta-boys" just to see them all wiped out by one "aww-shi+!"


It seems that way.
Apparently each of us is in the ame boat. 
If you happen to be driving later today or tomorrow and receive your "aww-shit" from some dingbat who feels you're doped up on whatever, and you probably don't even use, who knows - well, it was nice chatting with you



Uberfunitis said:


> And if that reporter does not have a history (other than yours) of making claims about drivers, Do you know that passengers history he or she very well could also have no history or indication that he or she would give false information.


It's sad there are people out there who could end your/my livelihood in an instant, isn't it. How do you feel about that? To me it's worrisome


----------



## Uberfunitis

StaffordCountyJim said:


> It's sad there are people out there who could end your/my livelihood in an instant, isn't it. How do you feel about that? To me it's worrisome


I am not all that bothered by it, they generally don't do anything drastic with one report but multiple reports by more than one person you really have to start wondering if there might be something there.


----------



## StaffordCountyJim

I agree with that
Check out that article I posted earlier
It’s very interesting


----------



## Shawnee007

StaffordCountyJim said:


> It seems that way.
> Apparently each of us is in the ame boat.
> If you happen to be driving later today or tomorrow and receive your "aww-shit" from some dingbat who feels you're doped up on whatever, and you probably don't even use, who knows - well, it was nice chatting with you
> 
> It's sad there are people out there who could end your/my livelihood in an instant, isn't it. How do you feel about that? To me it's worrisome


I wss falsely accused also last night. I refused to pick up pax because he screaming and being bligerant and slamming two of my car doors. I cancelled the trip called in and reported the pax and told uber I will be checking my car for damage. This morning I wake up to a msg from uber that I'm suspended because the pax said I was drunk. That was the only trip I had in at least three days maybe 4 days. I have an excellent rating notes and compliments never an issue. I got suspended for real. I never hardly ever drink. Guess what my main gig does random alcohol and drug testing. I had just got off my main gig last night and then got that jerk!!!


----------



## OleTomCat

Yes, once on Uber and then again on Lyft.


----------



## StaffordCountyJim

Shawnee007 said:


> I wss falsely accused also last night. I refused to pick up pax because he screaming and being bligerant and slamming two of my car doors. I cancelled the trip called in and reported the pax and told uber I will be checking my car for damage. This morning I wake up to a msg from uber that I'm suspended because the pax said I was drunk. That was the only trip I had in at least three days maybe 4 days. I have an excellent rating notes and compliments never an issue. I got suspended for real. I never hardly ever drink. Guess what my main gig does random alcohol and drug testing. I had just got off my main gig last night and then got that jerk!!!


Please google that article I posted earlier. Seems this is the latest scam .... who's the next victim? Seems as if we know more about this issue than the employer does. Meanwhile, still waiting for the outcome of my investigation. I remain on double secret probation in the interim


----------



## StaffordCountyJim

Nothing heard from Olongapo today. Still in exile.


----------



## Shawnee007

Yeah guess I'm still exiled☹


----------



## StaffordCountyJim

My app is back on this morning. No messages, no changes,my rating still intact, etc
Have fun kiddies!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

Chauffeurberg said:


> I was reactivated, took a day off, next thing you know I get a message in the morning stating they don't want me any more; I'm "fired".


I'm sorry, but there is more to this story than what the OP is stating.

I HAVE BEEN WAITLISTED TWO TIMES, pending a phone call reinstatement. Yes, passengers lie, but in the end it has been turned around.

My city knows me, and I'm a good driver that rolls almost every day. Too bad Uber does not know me outside of the metrics of my driving data, but it is what it is.

.


----------



## moJohoJo

Chauffeurberg said:


> The other day a pax reported me to Uber for "Impaired driving", even though I haven't had a drink in weeks and I don't do any drugs.
> 
> -Has anyone else had this complaint?
> -pt.1 Does it affect your status with Uber?
> -pt.2 What do you do in these scenarios if accused?
> 
> I've already gone ahead and ordered a 2-Way Falcon HD camera to deal with baseless claims from now on since I've had passengers complain about professionalism too, even though all I said through-out the whole trip was "hello", "how are you" and "bye" or "have a good day".
> 
> I would like the community's opinions on this topic and advice / comments!


Yeah, it happened to me once . False reporting happens to all drivers .



A T said:


> Any day can be your last on Uber. Doesn't matter if you have 27 trips or 2700 trips and you have a near perfect rating 100% acceptance rate all it takes is one !#!hole pax to screw you over. Uber is pro passenger plain n simple.
> 
> Don't be afraid into looking into a lawsuit. I would at least see if you could get a free consult with a lawyer on this. Wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Steve that would be the right thing to do for the driver so we know that won't happen.


You don't need a Lawyer . Do it yourself .



moJohoJo said:


> Yeah, it happened to me once . False reporting happens to all drivers .
> 
> You don't need a Lawyer . Do it yourself .


I've sucessfully sued in small claims Court over 20 times . I rarely lose . Just make sure you build a defense as big as possible before you step into that Court room .


----------



## Keith Your Uber Driver

Happened to me. On a few occasions, some pax reported that my driving seemed impaired. Emailed Uber back explaining that I don't do drugs and very rarely drink alcohol (If I do, I wouldn't think of driving). They responded back that they are conducting an investigation and will email me back when a decision is made. During past occasions, investigation was done and my account was re-activated. This time they came to the conclusion that based on previous reports, my partnership will end with them effective immediately and to be assured that it was not a swift decision but based on similar reports from past riders and the decision is final and cannot be reversed. I guess the 2300 riders that gave me 5 stars for their trips during the last year (over 7000 trips) don't mean shaving cream (excuse my French). But it is what it is. Will attempt to go to Uber outlet during the week to straighten this out.


----------



## Jo3030

What a great partnership!


----------



## Wisco4wsp

Keith Your Uber Driver said:


> Happened to me. On a few occasions, some pax reported that my driving seemed impaired. Emailed Uber back explaining that I don't do drugs and very rarely drink alcohol (If I do, I wouldn't think of driving). They responded back that they are conducting an investigation and will email me back when a decision is made. During past occasions, investigation was done and my account was re-activated. This time they came to the conclusion that based on previous reports, my partnership will end with them effective immediately and to be assured that it was not a swift decision but based on similar reports from past riders and the decision is final and cannot be reversed. I guess the 2300 riders that gave me 5 stars for their trips during the last year (over 7000 trips) don't mean shaving cream (excuse my French). But it is what it is. Will attempt to go to Uber outlet during the week to straighten this out.


This is very concerning....was deactivated today from false allegations...very upset


----------



## yournewdaddy1

shithole paxholes tend to do this to get a free ride and make a shitty excuse without any repercussions happening to them but getting a refund and apology to the pax from uber support and uber ends up deactivating the driver because of a lie.

I recommend getting a DASH CAMERA for both views in the future.


----------



## george manousaridis

Guapcollecta said:


> I once had a false complaint about being impaired and had my account deactivated. I sent uber an email and they reactivated my account the very next day. I was drinking kombucha. For those who don't know, it's a fermented probiotic to aid in digestion and other illnesses. While it is fermented, it contains less than 2% alcohol. I would have to drink seven of these before I can equal the amount of alcohol in one beer. The truth is I'd probably get diarrhea before I got a buzz and my stomach would explode before I can drink enough to get drunk. This passenger was obviously ignorant to what kombucha is. As far as you're uber standing. Who cares. It's a horrible job. You could make more working at McDonald's. Don't sweat it if they cancel you, just work for Lyft or McDonald's!


Lol,lovely.I am going to research this label in my own locality.


----------



## tohunt4me

tohunt4me said:


> EXACTLY WHY WE NEED A UNION !
> 
> TO FIGHT UNJUST FALSE PUNITIVE ACTION THAT COSTS US MONEY !
> 
> WE MUST BE COMPENSATED FOR THESE FALSE INVESTIGATIONS
> 
> NOT TREATED AS A TOY AT THE WHIM OF A CHILD HAVING A TANTRUM !
> 
> UNION FOR FAIR PAY AND FAIR WORKPLACE PRACTICE !
> 
> Uber does not care because it costs Uber nothing !
> 
> Time for it to cost Uber like it costs us !
> 
> We MUST HAVE A UNION FOR FAIR LABOR PRACTICE !


We STILL NEED IT !


----------



## gettoit

nickd8775 said:


> The solution for this is for Uber to actually check that a driver isn't impaired. It involves working with the police.
> Notify a driver that they received a report from a rider that they were impaired. Report to a police station within 1 hour for a sobriety test.
> Driver goes to police station, passes the test
> Police report results to Uber and they immediately reactivate the driver
> Rider doesn't get free ride. They get a notice that their impaired driving report was false and that as per the terms and conditions any false report in the future would have their account charged $500 and open themselves up to lawsuits.
> Driver gets $200 for the inconvenience. For the serial liars, their $500 fees are saved by Uber to pay drivers lost revenue of $200 per incident and for the added administrative expenses of this program. That would deter the liars. Pretty soon the lying college kids would cry to daddy to borrow $500 because big bad Uber is not letting them ride for free.


Best I've read so far. Are you still out there?



annofgreengables said:


> M e too. deactivated after not driving for an entire week, on a fake driver impairment, when the last time I drove was 1 week ago. I have gone into my file and pulled all of my driver reports along with ratings and trip details. It's also interesting that these fake reporters never seem to give you a bad rating. My rating has changed in over 2 months. Why would you give a so=called impaired driver 4 or 5 stars? Makes no sense.
> Uber needs to implement drug testing. Since they didn't, I got my own drug alcohol test. Why is it if they think we are impaired they don't call us up or send the police since they know our location at any given time. What is really going on is uber is facing a 1.1 million dollar lawsuit for claims they are not answering complaints. Also, there is a scam in which if you call in as a rider with this complaint you get free trips. Why is it all these riders who claim they think we are under the influence, never ask to get out of the car? Why is it these riders never call the authorities and give out our tag numbers? Uber is full of it. The best way to combat the problem if they think there is one is to call the police and also implement random testing. Ultimately I'm here to ask if anyone is interested in a class action suit?. I have all of my proof that I am not impaired/was not impaired. In fact, I don't drink or do drugs of any sort. I would feel a lot better about this if I actually were a drinker or druggy. I understand safety but it is an insult to be accused of something you are not guilty of just because they only care about their bottom line. This would be the perfect time to do a class action suit, especially since they don't have a new CEO yet and or are in the middle of a change of command. Again , WHO'S UP FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT?!!!!!!


 I'm new to this forum, but not to the false impairment accusations. Did you get any feed back to the Class Action question?


----------



## MarLv

Except by the time the outsourced incompetent kids on the help desk actually get to it - it's nights later.
Face it - ratings are a micro managing illegal Bullying system wide open to corruption from drunk late nighters that destroy good drivers / people.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Customer satisfaction seems to me to be a good matrix to determine if someone should get a raise or even be able to keep their jobs.


----------



## MarLv

They want robots so drivers are expendable to help develop their perfected GPS over time.
That is why a non human possible ratings weaponry system exists - you will be ruled out by criticism eventually. 51% within a year.


----------



## gettoit

MarLv said:


> They want robots so drivers are expendable to help develop their perfected GPS over time.
> That is why a non human possible ratings weaponry system exists - you will be ruled out by criticism eventually. 51% within a year.


Your word "illegal" is the key to all the similar stories, which mine will be (included) later. The difference with me is that I've had a lot of experience in civil litigation. I'm probably older than most and know how difficult it is to get down that road, but have also seen eventual success of the pursuit. I can't believe the impunity with which Uber and other ride shares have in dealing with the heart of their business (its drivers). The rider pool is so vast they assume they will not run out before the hundreds of millions their spending on driverless research pays off. I intend to be a legal stick in that poke. I've yet to read in any of these post the out come of presenting hair testing or other evidence on the side of the drivers. The inevitability of being deactivated soon or later especially with late night drivers is never addressed in their advertisement for drivers or their push for their driver pyramid.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh

OleTomCat said:


> I don't think a dash cam would have helped, they didn't want anything from me, I sent them emails every couple of hours asking what they needed from me to clear up the investigation, I even said I would go to a police station for a sobriety check...


WTF?! You 'don't think' a Dashcam would have helped.

*THINK AGAIN. DO NOT DRIVE WITHOUT A DASHCAM!*

(this is especially true for night owls and/or folks routinely driving in "the bad parts" of town.

Why do you not THiNK a DASHCAM would have helped?


----------



## gettoit

gettoit said:


> Your word "illegal" is the key to all the similar stories, which mine will be (included) later. The difference with me is that I've had a lot of experience in civil litigation. I'm probably older than most and know how difficult it is to get down that road, but have also seen eventual success of the pursuit. I can't believe the impunity with which Uber and other ride shares have in dealing with the heart of their business (its drivers). The rider pool is so vast they assume they will not run out before the hundreds of millions their spending on driverless research pays off. I intend to be a legal stick in that poke. I've yet to read in any of these post the out come of presenting hair testing or other evidence on the side of the drivers. The inevitability of being deactivated soon or later especially with late night drivers is never addressed in their advertisement for drivers or their push for their driver pyramid.


 How would Uber Friends know what what platform you drive, if you haven't disclosed it. I stumbled on this forum while doing research and filled out the minimum info required to join. In the left hand ID column I'm listed in Dallas and Uberselect. I never disclosed a platform. Any answers?


----------



## Nightdriver27

Chauffeurberg said:


> Do you by chance happen to have any links that provide instances where drivers have been deactivated without proof from pax?


Happened to me Friday and like you I neither drink or drug they reactivated me but said if it happens again it will be permanent, meanwhile I'm out 200 for Friday night. I want to sue the pax that made the false report.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh

Nightdriver27 said:


> but said if it happens again it will be permanent


THIS IS PART OF THE PROBLEM!

"if it happens again"

WHAT THE HELL ARE THEY EVEN TALKING ABOUT!?!??

It didn't happen even ONCE!!! That's why I got a dashcam, IF "IT" HAPPENS AGAIN, and they try to deactivate me, I WILL SUE. Unlike a lot of folks here, I AM DEAD SERIOUS, I WILL SUE FOR DEFAMATION AND DAMAGES.

Who the hell do these fascists working at Goober& Myft think they are!?!? I have never driven high in my entire life!


----------



## Nightdriver27

annofgreengables said:


> M e too. deactivated after not driving for an entire week, on a fake driver impairment, when the last time I drove was 1 week ago. I have gone into my file and pulled all of my driver reports along with ratings and trip details. It's also interesting that these fake reporters never seem to give you a bad rating. My rating has changed in over 2 months. Why would you give a so=called impaired driver 4 or 5 stars? Makes no sense.
> Uber needs to implement drug testing. Since they didn't, I got my own drug alcohol test. Why is it if they think we are impaired they don't call us up or send the police since they know our location at any given time. What is really going on is uber is facing a 1.1 million dollar lawsuit for claims they are not answering complaints. Also, there is a scam in which if you call in as a rider with this complaint you get free trips. Why is it all these riders who claim they think we are under the influence, never ask to get out of the car? Why is it these riders never call the authorities and give out our tag numbers? Uber is full of it. The best way to combat the problem if they think there is one is to call the police and also implement random testing. Ultimately I'm here to ask if anyone is interested in a class action suit?. I have all of my proof that I am not impaired/was not impaired. In fact, I don't drink or do drugs of any sort. I would feel a lot better about this if I actually were a drinker or druggy. I understand safety but it is an insult to be accused of something you are not guilty of just because they only care about their bottom line. This would be the perfect time to do a class action suit, especially since they don't have a new CEO yet and or are in the middle of a change of command. Again , WHO'S UP FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT?!!!!!!


I am it happened to me


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh

Nightdriver27 said:


> I am it happened to me


It happened to me too, and I got the same moronic response. I feel like giving someone shaken baby syndrome over there.

NOTHING F-ING HAPPENED., so them giving you a warning is JUST LIKE them accusing you of something which NEVER F-ING HAPPENED!

Actually, hold I got a whole post in mind... to demonstrate the insanity:

here this post demonstrates the insanity perfectly:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft...ed-caught-cheating-with-cheap-hookers.258726/


----------



## One Sad X Uber Driver

I had this Driving Impaired suspension happen to me twice. I have Diabetes II and in both cases I do not use alchohol or drugs.
I feel Uber has taken away two of our fundamental rights. 
Right 1: You Are Innocent Until Proven Guilty. Uber should have ordered a blood test and I would have taken it and it would have proven I was not under the influence of Alchohol or any drugs.
Right 2: Uber Support would not tell me who reported it or what they said. They did not give me the Right To Face My Accuser.
I felt Uber Support and Uber stripped me of my American Civil Rights. YourThoughts please?


----------



## Uberfunitis

One Shit On X Uber Driver said:


> I had this Driving Impaired suspension happen to me twice. I have Diabetes II and in both cases I do not use alchohol or drugs.
> I feel Uber has taken away two of our fundamental rights.
> Right 1: You Are Innocent Until Proven Guilty. Uber should have ordered a blood test and I would have taken it and it would have proven I was not under the influence of Alchohol or any drugs.
> Right 2: Uber Support would not tell me who reported it or what they said. They did not give me the Right To Face My Accuser.
> I felt Uber Support and Uber stripped me of my American Civil Rights. YourThoughts please?


Those are rights you have in a court of law but not when dealing with a private individual or private company.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

One Shit On X Uber Driver said:


> I had this Driving Impaired suspension happen to me twice. I have Diabetes II and in both cases I do not use alchohol or drugs.
> I feel Uber has taken away two of our fundamental rights.
> Right 1: You Are Innocent Until Proven Guilty. Uber should have ordered a blood test and I would have taken it and it would have proven I was not under the influence of Alchohol or any drugs.
> Right 2: Uber Support would not tell me who reported it or what they said. They did not give me the Right To Face My Accuser.
> I felt Uber Support and Uber stripped me of my American Civil Rights. YourThoughts please?


Yeah, those are rights in court. Uber can do whatever they please and are a lot of times required by law to do so. Now you have every right to take the person that reported this to court and sue for lost wages and anguish or whatever you please. Uber will at that time have to break confidentiality and release the passengers information to the court.


----------



## SuzeCB

One Sad X Uber Driver said:


> I had this Driving Impaired suspension happen to me twice. I have Diabetes II and in both cases I do not use alchohol or drugs.
> I feel Uber has taken away two of our fundamental rights.
> Right 1: You Are Innocent Until Proven Guilty. Uber should have ordered a blood test and I would have taken it and it would have proven I was not under the influence of Alchohol or any drugs.
> Right 2: Uber Support would not tell me who reported it or what they said. They did not give me the Right To Face My Accuser.
> I felt Uber Support and Uber stripped me of my American Civil Rights. YourThoughts please?


If you want to "face your accuser", you'll have to sue them as John or Jane Doe and subpoena Uber for all the info they have on you, the pax (including any and all complaints made/received), and either address for the pax or the payment info so you can then subpoena the bank to get their address so you can amend your complaint and serve them with the Defamation lawsuit. Use Small Claims court.


----------



## tohunt4me

One Sad X Uber Driver said:


> I had this Driving Impaired suspension happen to me twice. I have Diabetes II and in both cases I do not use alchohol or drugs.
> I feel Uber has taken away two of our fundamental rights.
> Right 1: You Are Innocent Until Proven Guilty. Uber should have ordered a blood test and I would have taken it and it would have proven I was not under the influence of Alchohol or any drugs.
> Right 2: Uber Support would not tell me who reported it or what they said. They did not give me the Right To Face My Accuser.
> I felt Uber Support and Uber stripped me of my American Civil Rights. YourThoughts please?


Uber has Violated your CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS !


----------



## PlayLoud

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> THIS IS PART OF THE PROBLEM!
> 
> "if it happens again"
> 
> WHAT THE HELL ARE THEY EVEN TALKING ABOUT!?!??
> 
> It didn't happen even ONCE!!! That's why I got a dashcam, IF "IT" HAPPENS AGAIN, and they try to deactivate me, I WILL SUE. Unlike a lot of folks here, I AM DEAD SERIOUS, I WILL SUE FOR DEFAMATION AND DAMAGES.
> 
> Who the hell do these fascists working at Goober& Myft think they are!?!? I have never driven high in my entire life!


This is my feeling as well. I haven't been accused (yet), but even thinking about this pisses me off. Uber calls us "partners", and yet isn't even interested in viewing dash cam footage if you are accused. Like some who have been accused here, I don't drink. I don't do any drugs. The only alcohol to touch my lips is a mouthful of Listerine in the morning, which gets spit out after a minute.

The most frustrating thing about what is happening to some people is the complete lack of recourse. I keep reading how Uber doesn't even want to look at dash cam footage.

Uber owes it to their "partners" to at least review evidence when it's available. This "if it happens again" BS when, as you said, it didn't happen the FIRST time... No. Just no.

Driving while impaired is serious, and should absolutely be taken seriously. But this isn't even a matter of "innocent until proven guilty" vs "guilty until proven innocent". This is "I have proof that I'm innocent", but Uber won't even look at the proof.

I've only been at this about 3 weeks. I have been using a Vantrue N2 Pro since about a week after I started. Every single ride since then has been record. I have terabytes of storage capacity at home, and I'm going to be saving at LEAST a months worth of rides. Maybe two months. Both interior and exterior. But I fear when some Paxhole is trying to get a free ride, Uber is not even going to care that it's a complete fabrication, and that I can PROVE my innocence. That's not how you treat a "partner".


----------



## tohunt4me

PlayLoud said:


> This is my feeling as well. I haven't been accused (yet), but even thinking about this pisses me off. Uber calls us "partners", and yet isn't even interested in viewing dash cam footage if you are accused. Like some who have been accused here, I don't drink. I don't do any drugs. The only alcohol to touch my lips is a mouthful of Listerine in the morning, which gets spit out after a minute.
> 
> The most frustrating thing about what is happening to some people is the complete lack of recourse. I keep reading how Uber doesn't even want to look at dash cam footage.
> 
> Uber owes it to their "partners" to at least review evidence when it's available. This "if it happens again" BS when, as you said, it didn't happen the FIRST time... No. Just no.
> 
> Driving while impaired is serious, and should absolutely be taken seriously. But this isn't even a matter of "innocent until proven guilty" vs "guilty until proven innocent". This is "I have proof that I'm innocent", but Uber won't even look at the proof.
> 
> I've only been at this about 3 weeks. I have been using a Vantrue N2 Pro since about a week after I started. Every single ride since then has been record. I have terabytes of storage capacity at home, and I'm going to be saving at LEAST a months worth of rides. Maybe two months. Both interior and exterior. But I fear when some Paxhole is trying to get a free ride, Uber is not even going to care that it's a complete fabrication, and that I can PROVE my innocence. That's not how you treat a "partner".


Uber is Flawed.

Uber likes being Flawed.

Drivers Suffer !

Uber Likes Suffering Drivers !


----------



## JayLeeKou

The rider is a criminal for making false reports and that they is considered an abuse and rider needs to be criminally charged for this.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh

JayLeeKou said:


> The rider is a criminal for making false reports and that they is considered an abuse and rider needs to be criminally charged for this.


Yes.


PlayLoud said:


> The most frustrating thing about what is happening to some people is the complete lack of recourse. I keep reading how Uber doesn't even want to look at dash cam footage.
> 
> ...
> 
> but Uber won't even look at the proof.


This is some new BS. Lyft is doing the same thing, refusing to look/listen to dashcam footage.

In Lyft's case their pathetic excuse was that "it wasn't clear if recording is legal, EVEN IN single party consent states"

Really? It's not clear? You don't have multi-million dollar lawyers on staff to determine legality? What a bunch of crap.

Now in my caseS, I've had all complaints removed, however, the idea that they will not look at dashcam footage is just another pile of shit these poor excuses for human beings are throwing on drivers, who already have ZERO protections in place against fraud and abuse.


----------



## PlayLoud

They really need to at least view dash cam footage.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

Chauffeurberg said:


> I was reactivated, took a day off, next thing you know I get a message in the morning stating they don't want me any more; I'm "fired". Waiting for Lyft to clear my background check atm. Unbelievable considering I was pulling $200 a day in my pocket.
> 
> I stated to Uber in my defense that if the pax thought I was intoxicated or unworthy of driving, using their wording "impaired", then the pax would have left my car early or asked to get out of the car early- ending the trip prematurely on the Uber records- which no one asked me to do in my entirety working with Uber. It seems they will believe the pax no matter what, even if the claim was baseless (no proof) on first shot fired. Made $200/day $20/hour 5 days in a row in this is how they treated me. Outrageous!


Once you pull in $ with Lyft get a Lawyer that specializes in these cases. You will be able to legally get the persons contact info through your lawyer. Sue them for defamation as well as lost wages. It will take some time for it to get pushed through but I would put this ahole front and center on the news as well. Make it your lifes goal to destroy the person that destroyed your ability to make money based on a false claim. You could win this and could get a year of back pay because it will probably take at least that long to process. Defemation you could also get a good chunk of change. So u can let it go or sue them for $200.00 a day 5 days a week or $52,000.00. Defemation put another $30,000.00 on top plus attorneys fees. Put $82,000.00 lawsuit in front of them backed by a lawyer and they will be crapping bricks.


----------



## SuzeCB

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Once you pull in $ with Lyft get a Lawyer that specializes in these cases. You will be able to legally get the persons contact info through your lawyer. Sue them for defamation as well as lost wages. It will take some time for it to get pushed through but I would put this ahole front and center on the news as well. Make it your lifes goal to destroy the person that destroyed your ability to make money based on a false claim. You could win this and could get a year of back pay because it will probably take at least that long to process. Defemation you could also get a good chunk of change. So u can let it go or sue them for $200.00 a day 5 days a week or $52,000.00. Defemation put another $30,000.00 on top plus attorneys fees. Put $82,000.00 lawsuit in front of them backed by a lawyer and they will be crapping bricks.


Don't do a lawyer. Chances are your recovery amount will be well within small claims amounts and a lawyer probably won't touch it. Do small claims yourself.


----------

